# Help!! Cockatiel names please!! (Unisex names)



## aquaabby13

Hi, I don't know what to name my awesome white-face cockatiel! I don't know if it's a male or a female, but I think its a male... I don't know, so please, if you know any cool names thats unisex (fit for a male and female) Please reply and let me know! Thank you !


----------



## subhasis roy

Please upload a pic of your bird so that we all can see it..


----------



## OOwl

I like Spirit for a WF cockatiel. Works for male or female. My godfather named his cockatiel Kite before he found out what gender she was (turned out to be a girl, and he now spells her name Kyte). I really like that, as well.


----------



## Hecken

Sparks, Domino, Fidget, Bubbles, Rain (Rayne if it's male), Dollar, Midge, Widge...
Ummm, I'm all out for now. Might be back! :lol: But a photo would be good  Maybe someone can sex it for you?


----------



## Erinsmom

I prefer actual people names so the first one that popped in my head was Riley


----------



## *Snowy*

There is great names here: www.cockatielcottage.net/names1.html


----------



## aquaabby13

Heey people! Thanks for all these great names!! they are all so cute and awesome! And by the way.. how do you do that picture signature thing? It looks so cool!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVXokKncDJ4


----------



## aquaabby13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVXokKncDJ4 watch this please!!!  It's my bird playing with his/her toys!


----------



## Hecken

Beautiful baby! Where did you get that toy with the forks and things on?! I really want one!

Having seen your bird, here's some more names: Ghost, Myst (or Mist), Cloud, Sprinkles, Zazzle, Tinker, Peeka (or Pika)


----------



## Hecken

And heres a link to elp with your signature  http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=35569


----------



## NyckaTiel

Here is a short list of names that my family and I have came up with: Devan, Lee, Francis, Jaime, Mason, Jordan, Taylor, Tyler, Jamie, Ryan, Casey
Bailey, Cassidy, Presley , Cori/Cory, Dylan, Devin, Jayden, Ashton, Avery, Blair, Brett
Chandler, Erin/Aaron, Kendall, Lane, Logan, Morgan, Perry, Parker, Peyton, Quinn, Raegan
Reese, Shayne, Skylar, Spencer, Sydney, Alex, Dani/Danny, Kelley, Ashley, Sam, Jesse/Jessie, Kyle, Dakota, Shawn/Sean, Adrian/Adrienne, Blake, Brooke, Casey, Hayden
Jaden, Avery, Bailey, Carson, Drew, Kennedy.......... Hope this Helps.

After seeing your beautiful bird I think Avery is an Great name!


----------



## aquaabby13

Thanks so much !!! I now named it Peeka! Thank you for all your suggestions! They were all so perfect It was hard choosing just one! I thank each and every one of you! Best wishes for all cockatiel owners and your future!


----------



## aquaabby13

Oh I made my signature!


----------

